# Keep Printed Documents



## BubbaBartz (Nov 26, 2005)

This is something that has been bugging me for a while now, and I've been unable to solve this problem. Perhaps someone out there can provide some guidance.

Sometimes, I'm unable to print things (such as online coupons) because I'm told that my printer is set to "Keep Printed Documents." I've tried disabling this setting via the Advanced tab under the printer's properties. However, when I do this, click Apply then OK, and close the tab, the setting automatically reverts back to "Keep Printed Documents". Does anyone know why this is happening? It's sort of frustrating to not be able to set the printer settings the way you choose.

I appreciate any tips/suggestions you might have. Thanks!

Bubba


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

What model printer, and are you sure you mean the printer is set to "keep..." and not something else, like the printer spool or Window's printer properties page?


----------



## BubbaBartz (Nov 26, 2005)

My printer is a Brother HL-1440, and my operating system is Windows XP Professional. The setting I'm talking about is under "Printers and Faxes." I right-click on the printer, choose "Properties," and then the "Advanced" tab. Towards the bottom of that window is the option "Keep printed documents." For whatever reason, I don't seem to be able to uncheck that box and have it STAY unchecked. Weird, huh?


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

OK, that is the Window's printer properties page, and it is a setting maintained by the printer driver. I would suggest that you first try replacing the printer driver.


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

There are also Registry entries that you could tweak to make the same setting change, but the setting on the printer property page should alter those registry entries, anyway.

If you are feeling bold (or foolish),
the places you may want check are:
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Print\Printers\<yourprinter>
Key: printKeepPrintedJobs
You want the Binary hex value to be 00.
(If it is 01 that means the Keep... is enabled.)

The other place is
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Print\Printers\<yourprinter>
Key: printKeepPrintedJobs
You want the Binary hex value to be 00.
(If it is 01 that means the Keep... is enabled.)


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Although I never noticed it causing any issue, my Brother HL5140 had that setting enabled. I was able to disable it, since I really don't want it doing that. 

Are you trying to set this from an account with administrative rights?


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

Re: trying to do this when not having administrator rights.

I found that just having Limited Rights (meaning not the other possibility - Administrator Rights) that all of the settings on the Printer Properties, Advanced page are grayed out. So I don't think *Bubba* is in that mode.


----------



## rpurcell (May 10, 2007)

Try doing this:

Under the advanced tab for the printer properties, select 'Print directly to the printer'

this worked for me. Hope this helps you out.


----------

